# Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Wasserkraft: 
"Grüner" Strom macht TOD!​*
RegioTrends meldet einen erneuten Beweis, dass grüner Ökostrom wie Wasserkraft alles ausser "grün" und "öko" ist, sondern den TOD bringt bwz. macht.

http://www.regiotrends.de/de/regiom...al-der-wuhrgenossenschaft-haagen-trocken.html

Nicht nur, dass in Wasserkraftturbinen quer durch Deutschland zig (hunderte, tausende?) Tonnen Fisch gehäckselt und geschreddert werden, hier wurden auch noch Kanäle abgelassen, um Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen, wodurch auf 600 m Länge der Kanal trockenfiel:


> _ Nicht nur eine Vielzahl verendeter Krebse, sondern eine große Menge toter Fische lagen am Grund des Kanals in schlammigen Restwasserpfützen._



Selbstverständlich müssen Wasserkraftbetreiber immer für Restwassermengen zu sorgen wie auch dafür, dass Fische und Krebse vorher geborgen werden.

Dass nun neben den Verstößen gegen wasserrechtliche Bestimmungen auch ein Straftatbestand nach dem Tierschutzgesetz gegeben sein kann ist das eine. 

Dass wahrscheinlich diese "grüne" Wasserkraftanlage genau wie  die meisten anderen Fischschredderanlagen  im Normalbetrieb auch schon jede Menge Fische schreddert, häckselt und tötet, scheint aber weder Schützer noch das hier zuständige Landratsamt oder die Politik zu interessieren - weiter wird diese "grüne" "Öko"Energie gefördert.


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS-Anmerkung:
Es geht hier ja um Baden-Württemberg. 
Wie hier der LFV-BW Präsident von Eyb versagt, dessen Fraktionskollege ja Präsi beim Wasserkraftverband ist, haben wir schon dargestellt:
Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??


----------



## Amigo-X (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Tja schon sehr verwunderlich, Da regt sich PETA über gequelte , weil geangelte Fische oder zurückgesetzte Fische auf, und hier sorgt Ö K O Stromgewinnung für Fischmord im unnötigsten und gröbsten stiel. Wundert mich, dass PETA noch nicht die Sprengung der Wasserkraftwerke fordert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

PETA verkauft zusammen mit Greenpeace sogar "tierleidfreien Strom" aus Wasserkraft (womit auch bewiesen ist, dass Greenpeace so verlogen und geldgeil wie PeTA ist und es BEIDEN nur um (Spenden)Kohle) geht):
Tierleidfreie Energie aus Wasser- und Windkraft


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Damit lassen so schlecht Spendengelder erschleichen.:m


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Hallo,

verkauft wird der Strom von Greenpeace Energy, die sind wirtschaftlich und rechtlich unabhängig von Greenpeace. Aber moralisch hängt Greenpeace natürlich mit drin.

PETA fördert die Vertragsabschlüsse und kassiert dafür Provision.

Da es sich angeblich um "tierleidfreie Energie" handelt, müssten sich sich alle Anklagen gegen Angler wegen TSchG erledigt haben.  Wenn Fische Leid empfinden könnten, wäre der Begriff "tierleidfrei" sonst ja zumindest Irreführung.

Spätestens wenn man die Vogelverluste an Windenergieanlagen in Deutschland betrachtet, ist der Begriff dann aber nicht mehr zu halten.

Da könnte durchaus §5 UWG in Betracht kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da könnte durchaus §5 UWG in Betracht kommen.



Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht und bin am nachfragen..

Ist aber hier nur ein "Nebenaspekt", der aber schön die die moralisch/ethische Niederträchtigkeit und Verwerflichkeit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie aufzeigt.

Würde man aus Tierschutzgründen gleich Wind- und Wasserkraft verbieten, könnten auch PeTA und Greenpeace und Spendensammelkonsorten nicht mehr mit tierleidfreiem Strom besch.....
;-)))))))


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Hallo,



> Ist aber hier nur ein "Nebenaspekt", der aber schön die die moralisch/ethische Niederträchtigkeit und Verwerflichkeit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie aufzeigt.



muss man den meisten Anglern nicht erklären, aber der breiten Öffentlichkeit wohl schon.

Auch welche Ratings  solche Organisationen in Punkten wie Verwendung der Spendengelder und Transparenz erhalten.

Wollen die meisten Sympathisanten aber nicht hören. Dann sollen sie halt Walfleisch essen.:q


----------



## Gone Fishing (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Meiner Meinung sollten Formulierungen wie "geschreddert" oder "gehäckselt", wie sie auch in Fernsehreportagen übernommen werden, nicht mehr genutzt werden.

Besser wäre es so zu formulieren wie es ist.
Beispielsehweise wäre "Verstümmlung" bei lebendigem Leib oder "Zerreißen" bei lebendigem Leib besser passend.

Bei "Schreddern" denke ich eher an Holz oder Metall.
Das hört sich für mich und sicher für einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung harmlos an und wenige denke dabei dran, was hier wirklich passiert.
Den Begriff "Schreddern" haben habe ich im TV tatsächlich schon gehört, als es um die in Turbinen qualvoll verstümmelten Tiere ging.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Vermutlich verstößt auch der Wasserkrafterlass in Baden-Württemberg gegen höhere Gesetze. Durch diesen Erlass werden die kleineren WKA von einer Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung befreit, die vermutlich keine der Anlagen bestehen würde.
Wäre schon mal ein Grund für den Naturschutzverband LFVBW eine Klage zu prüfen. Wenn da der Päsi Eyb nicht wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollten Formulierungen wie "geschreddert" oder "gehäckselt", wie sie auch in Fernsehreportagen übernommen werden, nicht mehr genutzt werden.
> 
> Besser wäre es so zu formulieren wie es ist.
> Beispielsweise wäre "Verstümmlung" bei lebendigem Leib oder "Zerreißen" bei lebendigem Leib besser passend.


Hast recht auch ich schreibe schon fast "automatisch" schreddern..

Werde versuchen, das zu zu ändern, wenn Dirs bei mir wieder auffällt, bitte dran erinnern!!



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wäre schon mal ein Grund für den Naturschutzverband LFVBW eine Klage zu prüfen. Wenn da der Päsi Eyb nicht wäre.


jaaa, neeeee, is klar....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Weiss jemand, ob zufällig einen Spot wie den folgenden von der Deutschen Wildtierstiftung in Sachen Wasserkraft seitens der naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in die deutschen Kinos gebracht hat?

[youtube1]b_nyhP0ZZJ0[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_nyhP0ZZJ0

Finde ich gut gemacht, voll auf Emotionen in der Öffentlichkeit gesetzt


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Das ist für mich schwer nachvollziehbar. Vor der Genehmigung einer Windkraftanlage muss die Umweltverträglichkeit geprüft werden. Wenn dann festgestellt wird, da sind Fledermäuse, dann kann man die gut schützen. Bei Starkwind fliegt keine Fledermaus, tagsüber auch nicht, also Zeitfenster in die Anlag einspeichern wann die Fledermaus fliegt. Das nehmen die Anlagen jetzt schon auf!


----------



## iXware (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> ...Wenn dann festgestellt wird, da sind Fledermäuse, dann kann man die gut schützen. Bei Starkwind fliegt keine Fledermaus, tagsüber auch nicht...



das Problem ist nur, daß tagsüber geschützte Vögel wie Milane, Seeadler, Störche etc. in der Gegend herumfliegen und dann diese regelmäßig von den Windrädern gehäckselt werden. und das sind keine Einzelfälle... Und bei Starkwind wird ein Großteil der Windkrafanlagen abgestellt, weil sonst zuviel Strom in die Netze geleitet wird, die das nicht vertragen... Das mit der Windkraft ist echt ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



iXware schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur, daß tagsüber geschützte Vögel wie Milane, Seeadler, Störche etc. in der Gegend herumfliegen und dann diese regelmäßig von den Windrädern gehäckselt werden. und das sind keine Einzelfälle...
> 
> Genau so siehts aus!
> 
> Und bei Starkwind wird ein Großteil der Windkrafanlagen abgestellt, weil sonst zuviel Strom in die Netze geleitet wird, die das nicht vertragen... Das mit der Windkraft ist echt ein Teufelskreis.



Es bleibt festzuhalten, dass die gesamte Deutsche Energiepolitik, einschließlich erzwungener E-Mobilität, schlichtweg fürn Arsch ist!
Von den erneuerbaren Energien ist eigentlich nur die Sonnenenergie ohne "Nebenwirkungen", aber auch die frisst zumindest Fläche und außerdem ist hier halt nicht Afrika.
Zahlen dafür muss natürlich der private Verbraucher, nicht etwa die Industrie, welche auch weiterhin Strom zum Minimaltarif bezieht!
Lustig wird es auch immer, wenn genau die Leute die diese Sch...e gewählt haben, solche Windpropeller vor die Türe gestellt bekommen, dann ist großes Jammern angesagt.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Die Frage war ja aber ne andere:


> Weiss jemand, ob zufällig einen Spot wie den folgenden von der Deutschen Wildtierstiftung in Sachen Wasserkraft seitens der naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in die deutschen Kinos gebracht hat?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

@Thomas, um die Frage zu beantworten braucht es nur einen Beitrag, mit der Antwort " Nein".

Also: *Nein*

Kannst jetzt zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Ne, weil diese Frage nur der erste Beitrag auf der zweiten Seite war in der Diskussion um tödliche Wasserkraft. 

Weiterdiskutieren das eigentliche Thema, zu dem ja die Frage auch kam, was die Verbände da machen (oder eben nicht)  kann man jederzeit:
Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli






*Wasserkraft: 
"Grüner" Strom macht TOD!​*
RegioTrends meldet einen erneuten Beweis, dass grüner Ökostrom wie Wasserkraft alles ausser "grün" und "öko" ist, sondern den TOD bringt bwz. macht.

http://www.regiotrends.de/de/regiom...al-der-wuhrgenossenschaft-haagen-trocken.html

Nicht nur, dass in Wasserkraftturbinen quer durch Deutschland zig (hunderte, tausende?) Tonnen Fisch gehäckselt und geschreddert werden, hier wurden auch noch Kanäle abgelassen, um Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen, wodurch auf 600 m Länge der Kanal trockenfiel:


> _ Nicht nur eine Vielzahl verendeter Krebse, sondern eine große Menge toter Fische lagen am Grund des Kanals in schlammigen Restwasserpfützen._



Selbstverständlich müssen Wasserkraftbetreiber immer für Restwassermengen zu sorgen wie auch dafür, dass Fische und Krebse vorher geborgen werden.

Dass nun neben den Verstößen gegen wasserrechtliche Bestimmungen auch ein Straftatbestand nach dem Tierschutzgesetz gegeben sein kann ist das eine. 

Dass wahrscheinlich diese "grüne" Wasserkraftanlage genau wie  die meisten anderen Fischschredderanlagen  im Normalbetrieb auch schon jede Menge Fische schreddert, häckselt und tötet, scheint aber weder Schützer noch das hier zuständige Landratsamt oder die Politik zu interessieren - weiter wird diese "grüne" "Öko"Energie gefördert.


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS-Anmerkung:
Es geht hier ja um Baden-Württemberg. 
Wie hier der LFV-BW Präsident von Eyb versagt, dessen Fraktionskollege ja Präsi beim Wasserkraftverband ist, haben wir schon dargestellt:
Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??


----------



## Gone Fishing (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass in Wasserkraftturbinen quer durch Deutschland zig (hunderte, tausende?) Tonnen Fisch gehäckselt und geschreddert werden...



Schreddern und Häckseln tut man Metall, Holz oder Müll.
Für Außenstehende klingt das nicht nach Tieren, die bei lebendigem Leib zerrissen und verstümmelt werden.


----------



## UMueller (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob zufällig einen Spot wie den folgenden von der Deutschen Wildtierstiftung in Sachen Wasserkraft seitens der naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in die deutschen Kinos gebracht hat?
> 
> [youtube1]b_nyhP0ZZJ0[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_nyhP0ZZJ0
> ...



Find ich auch. Und sowas als Kinospot. #6
Da auf was zu hoffen seitens DAFV in Richtung Gefährdung von Wanderfischen durch Wasserkraftwerke bleibt eine Illusion. Nein die könnens einfach nicht. Jede Schulklasse in einem workshop würde mehr bewegen als die.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Find ich auch. Und sowas als Kinospot. #6
> Da auf was zu hoffen seitens DAFV in Richtung Gefährdung von Wanderfischen durch Wasserkraftwerke bleibt eine Illusion. Nein die könnens einfach nicht. Jede Schulklasse in einem workshop würde mehr bewegen als die.


Befürchte ich auch.....


----------



## fischbär (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Öhm mal nur so aus Interesse: wie wollt ihr denn den Strom erzeugen?


----------



## UMueller (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

@ fischbär
Nicht mit Wasserkraft speziell der kleinen. Denn das was mit der kleinen Wasserkraft erzeugt wird ist ein Witz. Rechnet sich auch nur wegen EEG. Die Leute die meinen damit den Klimawandel verhindern zu können sind Spinner und verleugnen schlicht die Tatsache das es dem Bach mehr schadet als nutzt. Diese Kleinturbinen sind ja nun wirklich noch mehr Mixer als die großen Kaplanturbinen mit geringerer Drehzahl. Solche Leute wollen mit Strom letztlich auch nur Geld machen.


----------



## hans albers (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit fischtreppen, bzw.umleitungen
aus.. wie zb. staustufe geesthacht..

wäre das nicht eine möglichkeit?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Öhm mal nur so aus Interesse: wie wollt ihr denn den Strom erzeugen?



Meine Position dazu ist bekannt:
Mittelfristig durch einen Mix von Offshore-Windkraftanlagen, gekoppelt mit Gaskraftwerken, und Kernkraftwerken. 

Dezentrale Stromerzeugung schafft mehr Probleme (Stichwort Grundlastfähigkeit) als sie löst, gekoppelt mit ökologischem Irrsinn bei Wasserkraft und Biogas.

Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Schäfer finden in Deutschland immer schwerer Weideflächen, weil die Bauern das Gras lieber abmähen und an Biogasanlagen verkaufen. #q

PV-Anlagen rechnen sich für Privatpersonen ohne staatliche Förderung vorn und hinten nicht. Alles bekannte Fakten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Unsere Peta zeigt uns wegen jeder Kleinigkeit an und bringt uns mit Negativschlagzeilen in die Bildzeitung.
Warum kann das unser Verband nicht bezüglich der Wasserkraft?
Besonders bei Nachweis geschädigter Fische gehört dies vor Gericht und in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Unsere Peta zeigt uns wegen jeder Kleinigkeit an und bringt uns mit Negativschlagzeilen in die Bildzeitung.
> Warum kann das unser Verband nicht bezüglich der Wasserkraft?
> Besonders bei Nachweis geschädigter Fische gehört dies vor Gericht und in die Öffentlichkeit.



Warte mal ab, was in der Koalitionsvereinbarung der Jamaika-Parteien hinsichtlich des Einsatzes Erneuerbarer Energien stehen wird. Ich habe da so eine Befürchtung, wenn ich den Grünen Helden zuhöre, wo sie ihre "roten Linien" ziehen und wenn ich bedenke, wo FDP/CDU/CSU ihre Prioritäten setzen. Angeln und Jagd stehen da recht weit hinten ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Bez. Angler und GRÜNEN in der Jamaika-Schwampel werden erneuerbare Energien das kleinste Problem für uns sein, wenn ein grüner Umwelt- und/oder Landwirtschaftsminister werden sollte..

Davon ab, Thema hier,  würde mich interessieren, was wohl rausgekommen wäre, wenn man von den Milliarden Subventionen für die Kumpels der GRÜNEN ein paar Milliönchen abgezeigt hätte, um an JEDEM WKW vernünftige Auf- UND Abstiege installiert hätte..

Denn scheinbar wollen die Besitzer dieser "grünen, fischschreddernden" Wasserkraft selber nix investieren (wird sich wohl nicht rechnen, beim niedrigen Strompreis an der Börse, da geht nur, was subventioniert wird)...


----------



## fischbär (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Am ende steht doch die Einsicht, dass Strom nur so billig sein kann, wenn die Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufgebürdet werden. Kohlestrom ist billig, weil die Kosten des Klimawandels andere bezahlen (denkt zB an die gesunkenen Grundwasserspiegel, oder die gestiegenen Gewässertemperaturen die Forellen verdrängen, auch nicht gut fürs angeln) oder Atomstrom, weil die eigentlichen Kosten die Nachwelt bezahlen muss. Sollte auch nur ein Kraftwerk in die Luft fliegen, ist erstmal Schluß mit Angeln.
Ich denke, man den Stromverbrauch insgesamt eindämmen und für die erneuerbaren Energien Wege finden, dass der Schaden durch sie begrenzt wird. Ein paar Fischtreppen werden ja wohl noch drin sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



fischbär schrieb:


> . Ein paar Fischtreppen werden ja wohl noch drin sein.


Augenscheinlich nicht - zumindest keine wirklich funktionierenden beim Abstieg..

Kollaterlaschaden - ist ja "grüne" Energie..


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Position dazu ist bekannt:
> Mittelfristig durch einen Mix von Offshore-Windkraftanlagen, gekoppelt mit Gaskraftwerken, und Kernkraftwerken....



Getretener Quark wird breit,
nicht stark...

Da Du ja, wie wir bereits aus anderen Threads wissen, über Kernkraftwerke viel, über gesellschaftliche Zusammenhänge aber wenig weißt, sollten auch dir diese knapp 9 Minuten Grund genug sein, die Untiefen im eigenen Kopf zu nivellieren. |rolleyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sc7QI_QwXk und Folgende.

Solltest Du auch das bereits wissen und trotzdem nicht müde werden, die Mär von der hilfreichen Atomkraft zu streuen, würde das ein ziemlich unschönes Licht auf dein geistiges Format werfen.

1 Million Euro pro Tag pro abgeschriebenem Kernkraftwerk - heißa, was hätte mit dem Geld allein für die Umwelt, was für die Erforschung neuer und vor allem umweltfreundlicher Technologien zur Stromerzeugung getan werden können!

Stattdessen werden dem deutschen Bürger die Kosten für Entsorgung und Endlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle aufgebrummt! Verursacherprinzip, was ist das???


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Hier gehts übrigens um fischschreddernde Wasserkraftwerke der Ökomanen! 

Danke...


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts übrigens um fischschreddernde Wasserkraftwerke der Ökomanen!
> 
> Danke...



Nicht auch ein bißchen darum, woher Gelder kommen könnten, alternative Wege zu beschreiten?

Ich meine, so rein perspektivisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nicht auch ein bißchen darum, woher Gelder kommen könnten, alternative Wege zu beschreiten?
> 
> Ich meine, so rein perspektivisch...


Abschalten die Fischschredder-WKW und gut..

Und nein, in einem Anglerforum gehts nicht zuerst um alternative Wege, sondern zuerst um die Interessen der Angler, dass in den WKW keine Fische mehr geschreddert werden für "grüne" Energie.

Für allgemeine Politik gibs geeignetere Stellen..


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abschalten die Fischschredder-WKW und gut..
> 
> Und nein, in einem Anglerforum gehts nicht zuerst um alternative Wege, sondern zuerst um die Interessen der Angler, dass in den WKW keine Fische mehr geschreddert werden für "grüne" Energie.
> 
> Für allgemeine Politik gibs geeignetere Stellen..



Ich schrieb auch nichts davon, daß es zuerst um alternative Wege geht.

@bastido
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Oder anders:
Fischschredderwasserkraft einfach nicht gleicch grundsätzlich ganz abschalten, sondern zuerst mal mindestens während Fischauf- und Abstieg.

Leicht zu ermitteln, leicht umzusetzen...

Die Kohle zum Ausgleich dafür abziehen von den Subventionen für Vogelschreddernde Windkraft, Maismonokulturen für Biogasanlagen und was es alles noch so an "grüner" Energie gibt, mit Milliardenförderung für die grünen Wohlstandsinvestoren.

Da wäre das Geld dann zuerst mal für Angler und Gewässer sinnvoller eingesetzt...


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

sechs monate im jahr habe ich neben einer solchen anlage zu tun. auf schautafeln ist zu lesen, dass auf- und abstieg funktionieren würden. das wurde untersucht und mit zahlen belegt. nicht untersucht wurde bisher, was an fischteilen aus dem ausleitungsstrom der turinen kommt und wieviel fisch am treibgutrechen erdrückt wird und durch den reiniger in den abstieg geleitet wird. zumindest gibt es dazu keine schautafel und keine zahlen.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder anders:
> Fischschredderwasserkraft einfach nicht gleicch grundsätzlich ganz abschalten, sondern zuerst mal mindestens während Fischauf- und Abstieg.
> 
> Leicht zu ermitteln, leicht umzusetzen...
> ...




Willkommen im Land der Schwarzweiß-Malerei! |wavey:

Viel sinnvoller wäre, sich der Subventionen zu bedienen, die von Anbeginn für rückwärtsorientierte Technologien gezahlt wurden und werden um damit zukunftsorientierten Technologien in allgemeinverträgliche Sättel zu helfen.

Von 1 Million Euro pro Tag pro AKW ließen sich ganz bestimmt *funktionierende* Auf- und Abstiegshilfen für Wanderfische an einer Menge fischschreddernder WKWs errichten. Einen Grund, diese dann gleich ganz abzuschalten (und sei es nur für die Zeit der Wanderschaft) gäbe es dann gar nicht mehr.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß mit solchen Aktivitäten auch ein viel breiterer Zuspruch aus der Bevölkerung erfolgen würde. Hauruck- und Haudraufmethoden mögen bei schlichten Gemütern Beifallsstürme auslösen aber die Frage danach, wen man (langfristig) erreichen und vor allem mitnehmen möchte, beantworten sie doch eher unbefriedigend, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

bombe20 schrieb:


> sechs monate im jahr habe ich neben einer solchen anlage zu tun. auf schautafeln ist zu lesen, dass auf- und abstieg funktionieren würden. das wurde untersucht und mit zahlen belegt. nicht untersucht wurde bisher, was an fischteilen aus dem ausleitungsstrom der turinen kommt und wieviel fisch am treibgutrechen erdrückt wird und durch den reiniger in den abstieg geleitet wird. zumindest gibt es dazu keine schautafel und keine zahlen.


Warum wohl nicht?
;-)))



Fruehling schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller wäre, sich der Subventionen zu bedienen, die von Anbeginn für rückwärtsorientierte Technologien gezahlt wurden und werden um damit zukunftsorientierten Technologien in allgemeinverträgliche Sättel zu helfen.


Die wurden schon bezahlt, die Kohle ist weg ;-))

Musst schon da ran, wo es jetzt Kohle uz holen gibt.

Mir wärs davon ab wurscht, welche Stromkonzern das zahlt - am Ende sinds immer wieder Stromkunden, die es bezahlen müssen.

Sei es über die Strompreise oder über Steuern, um den Dreck (von Atom- über Kohle- bis zu Fischschredderwkw und Biogasdreck) wieder weg zu kriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Die Wasserkraftwerke, um beim Thema zu bleiben ,sind zur Zeit nicht zu verantworten da extrem Fisch schädigend also wäre es wohl besser Mehrheiten zu gewinnen um die Dinger Fischfreundlich zu bekommen .


So seh ich das auch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> 1 Million Euro pro Tag pro abgeschriebenem Kernkraftwerk - heißa, was hätte mit dem Geld allein für die Umwelt, was für die Erforschung neuer und vor allem umweltfreundlicher Technologien zur Stromerzeugung getan werden können!
> 
> Stattdessen werden dem deutschen Bürger die Kosten für Entsorgung und Endlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle aufgebrummt! Verursacherprinzip, was ist das???



Da Wind und Sonne sog. stochastische Einspeise sind, also wetterabhängig machmal Strom liefern und manchmal nicht, muss man Stromquellen bereithalten, die den Ausfall der stochastischen Einspeiser kompensieren können. Das nennt man Grundlastsicherung.

Hinsichtlich der regenerativen Stromquellen bieten sich hierfür in Deutschland nur Wasserkraft und Biogasanlagen an. Die ökologischen Auswirkungen des Einsatzes von Biogas (Mais-Monokulturen, Wasserverbrauch, Gülleproblem, Einsatz Pflanzenschutzmittel, ...) und von Wasserkraftwerken sind hinlänglich bekannt, der aktuelle Eintrag von Biogasanlagen an der Gesamtstromerzeugung liegt in Deutschland bei ca. 10%, bei Wasserkraftanlagen bei ca. 4%.

Für einen Anteil von 14% an der Gesamtstromerzeugung schädigen wir also nachhaltig unsere Umwelt. Trotzdem reicht das nicht vorn und nicht hinten, um die Grundlast zu sichern, vor allem nicht, wenn absehbar alle AKW und ein guter Teil der Kohlekraftwerke in Deutschland stillgelegt werden.

Zu allem Unglück wollen die Betreiber hochmoderner Gaskraftwerke diese stillegen, weil sie aufgrund der bevorzugten Einspeisung von "Ökostrom" (was ist da eigentlich Öko?|kopfkrat) kein Geld mehr verdienen: http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Eon-will-Gaskraftwerk-Irsching-abschalten-article14805511.html

Und was macht die Politik als Gegenmaßnahme? Sie muss Vorhaltegebühren an die Betreiber zahlen, damit diese die benötigten Kapazitäten am Netz halten: http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...egt-und-doch-betriebsbereit;art155371,3206097

*Das sind nix anderes als Subventionen!!* Ohne diese funktioniert die Energiewende nämlich auch nicht.

Hier ein super Beitrag zu dem Thema: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-das-scheitern-der-energiewende-13483187.html

Wer sich in der Tiefe mit der Materie beschäftigt, bekommt aktuell ein Schleudertrauma vom Kopfschütteln.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ET4gL5lD0M&feature=youtu.be

Anschauen, betroffen sein. Alle Argumente gegen WKA gefunden.


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist zu überlegen wie man Wind,Solar,und Wasserkraftwerke so Umweltverträglich wie möglich bekommt und vor allen Dingen *Grundlastfähig*


wie soll das gehen, sind doch die jeweiligen abhängigkeiten nicht steuerbar? die mitarbeiter, des von mir oben erwähnten wkw, sind bei nachlassendem strömungsdruck not amused, wenn sie die turbinen abschalten müßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ET4gL5lD0M&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Anschauen, betroffen sein. Alle Argumente gegen WKA gefunden.




Danke Dir - hatten wir (natürlich ) schon:
Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn dann am Ende umweltverträgliche WKW`s ein Teil der Lösung sind umso besser.



Um zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
Ich hätte nix gegen umweltverträgliche Wasserkraft - nur gibts die halt nicht.

Sagt Bescheid, wenn die keine Fische mehr häckseln..

Ich maße mir NICHT an, das folgende aus dem Jahre 2011 zu beurteilen, aber bezüglich CO2 scheint ja Wasserkraft auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein...:
goo.gl/6mCbgB


Dennoch würde ich gerne mit NICHTFISCHSCHREDDERNDER Wasserkraft leben und durchgängigen Flüssen und Bächen leben..

Sollen sie mal machen.

Und bis dahin werd ich weiter aufzeigen, wie verlogen "grüner" Subventionsstrom der Ökowahnen ist!

Und wie Fische, Gewässer und damit Angler drunter leiden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Ich schieb den zu den hier im Thema angeprochenen, Fisch-, Gewässer- und Anglerfeindlichen WKW.......


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schieb den zu den hier im Thema angeprochenen, Fisch-, Gewässer- und Anglerfeindlichen WKW.......



Und genau das ist das Problem, Thomas!

Solange immer nur jeder mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, wird sich nichts ändern.

Geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und erzeuge den Strom, den dein Rechner braucht, damit er läuft, per Heimtrainer. Täte auch der Plautze des schönsten Mannes westlich, östlich, nördlich und südlich Hollywoods ganz gut. 

Es gibt global, und damit stimme ich bastido uneingeschränkt zu, keine langfristige Alternative zur Besinnung auf Grundsätzliches:

Möglichst hoher und vor allem unsubventionierter (Energie)Ertrag mit möglichst unschädlicher Technologie!

Jeder kann sich nun die Freude machen und überlegen, welche Art der Energieerzeugung bei einem GAU die meisten Opfer fordert und welcher Art diese Opfer sind.

Ich habe die Befürchtung, daß geschredderte Aale, übrigens allem Rumramentern zum Trotz, in einer solchen "Rangliste" ziemlich weit hinten Platz nehmen.

Wer das anders sieht, leidet nicht an Realitätsverlust, sondern genießt ihn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

Das ist NICHT mein Job in einem Anglerforum - sowenig wie allgemeine Politik erlaubt ist.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist NICHT mein Job in einem Anglerforum - sowenig wie allgemeine Politik erlaubt ist.



Was ist nicht dein Job?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

na mööönsch, was wohl?


> Geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und erzeuge den Strom, den dein Rechner braucht, damit er läuft, per Heimtrainer. Täte auch der Plautze des schönsten Mannes westlich, östlich, nördlich und südlich Hollywoods ganz gut



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!*

:q:q:q


----------

